
Ryzen-Test and Stress-Run Make It Easy to Cause Segmentation Faults on Zen CPUs - foofloobar
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ryzen-Test-Stress-Run
======
0xbear
I bet it's a brown-out of some sort which will be fixed by bumping up the
voltage a bit. Or using the Intel trick of slowing the CPU down when it needs
to execute heavy vectorized workloads. I wonder why this only seems to happen
under Linux though.

~~~
sinatosk
In my experience on older machines, it's possible why it's happening on Unix
based OS's and not Windows is because Unix based tend to get more out of your
hardware than Windows and this sort of hardware instability shows more
frequently.

~~~
0xbear
Could be. Linux has a very efficient mutex implementation, and as a result
concurrent programs tend to spent a lot less time idling, and thus potentially
load the cores more.

